# Nova Estação - Leiria (Centro) de meteoLeiria.org



## romeupaz (1 Mar 2015 às 00:35)

Existe uma nova adição ao meteoleiria.org, passa a ter mais uma estação situada mesmo no centro da cidade. WMR180 com Weexw num raspberryPI

podem visualizar os dados a partir do site www.meteoleiria.org ou com mais detalhe e histórico em http://centro.meteoleiria.org ou no weather underground


----------

